# Ruderboot und Echolot !?!



## frankyboy (3. Mai 2018)

Moin,
bin neu auf dem See mit Ruderboot und kenne diesen nicht und eine Tiefenkarte gibt es nicht ,so das ich mir ein Echolot , Fischfinder zulegen möchte aber was ?? Ich bin da völlig unwissend !!
Kann da mir mal einer ein Paar Tipps geben oder was für ein Gerät infrage kommt.
Danke im voraus #6


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Frag doch bitte unseren Forumspartner:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=echol...0c9b84fc29812f3bdded10bec&cc=DE&setlang=de-DE da bist du gut Beraten.


----------



## frankyboy (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

ok Danke


----------



## goldfisch12 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*



frankyboy schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu auf dem See mit Ruderboot und kenne diesen nicht und eine Tiefenkarte gibt es nicht ,so das ich mir ein Echolot , Fischfinder zulegen möchte aber was ?? Ich bin da völlig unwissend !!
> Kann da mir mal einer ein Paar Tipps geben oder was für ein Gerät infrage kommt.
> Danke im voraus #6



Vielleicht schreibst Du einmal etwas konkreter, welches Gewässer Du beangelst und was das Echolot bzw. das Kombigerät leisten soll, bzw. welche Erwartungen Du an ein solches Gerät hast.

Dann wirst Du sicher ein paar mehr konkrete Tipps bekommen als einen Verweis auf den Forenpartner.


----------



## frankyboy (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Hallo gold es handelt sich um den Mözener See in Schleswig-Holstein . Ich möchte eine Tiefenkarte anfertigen und natürlich Fisch finden das sollte das Echolot können . Es sollte schon was vernünftiges sein kein China Schrott oder übers Handy .
Preislich so bis 250 € .
Gruß frankyboy


----------



## Case (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Du gehst die Sache ungefähr so blauäugig an wie ich vor etlichen Jahren. Hab mir auch ein Echolot gekauft, und erwartet jede Menge Fisch zu fangen.

So ein Teil zeigt Dir nur Fische an während Du in Bewegung bist. Die einzige Möglichkeit tatsächlich mehr zu fangen ist, einen Kleinfischschwarm zu finden ( den sieht man auf dem Echolot ganz gut ) und drumrum auf Räuber zu angeln. Einzelfische erkennst Du zwar auch, ist aber wenig sinnvoll drauf zu angeln. Du weißt ja nicht welche Art Fisch das ist. 

Sinnvoll ist so ein Echolot aber absolut um Hotspots zu finden. Die findest Du mit der Tiefenanzeige, die auch im Stillstand, oder bei wenig Bewegung, funktioniert. Ich denke ein einfaches Echolot tuts da schon. Hat mich bei den 2 Seen die ich mit dem Boot beangeln darf schon weitergebracht.

Case


----------



## LexParker2703 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Mit 250 bekommst du kein ordentliches echo max ein deeper.  Da musst noch bissel was drauf legen.


----------



## frankyboy (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Danke für die ehrliche Antwort aber da kann man mal sehen wie schwer es ist etwas zu kaufen was sinnvoll ist. Da muß ich dann tiefer in die Tasche greifen . Gibt es denn aus der Erfahrung heraus eine Empfehlung führ ein Gerät oder Marke ?? 
 |kopfkrat


----------



## goldfisch12 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Hallo Franky Boy,
Du solltest bei deinen Überlegungen nichts überstürzen.
Lies zunächst einmal folgenden Beitrag. Der zeigt sehr deutlich, warum ein Echolotkauf etwas schwieriger ist und wohl überlegt sein sollte.
https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...wie-finde-ich-das-passende-echolot-fuer-mich/
Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du, wenn Du Dich erst einmal umfassend informierst, damit Dir keiner etwas vom Pferd erzählen kann. In dem o.a. Beitrag gibt es dazu eine Buchempfehlung.
Dann ist es sinnvoll für DICH persönlich eine PREISOBERGRENZE festzulegen. Bitte beachte dazu auch, dass Du nicht nur das Echolot und den Geber brauchst, sondern auch noch Echolottasche+Akku+Ladegerät+Echolotstange.

Bei einer Preisobergrenze von z.B. 500€ würde ich Dir z.B. folgende Geräte empfehlen:
1. Garmin Striker Plus 5cv mit Geber gt20  ca 330€
2. Lowrance Elite 5 Ti mit Totalscan Geber 499€

Mit beiden Geräten kannst Du für dein Gewässer Tiefenkarten erstellen. Das Lowrance hat alle drei Scantechniken an Bord, beide haben einen 5Zoll Bildschirm und bringen gute Echolotleistungen mit. Das Garmin kann man mit zusätzlichen Gebern z.B. für Norwegen jederzeit erweitern.

Es gibt vergleichbar auch noch eine sehr gute Alternative mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly pro 5 (449€), dass wirklich sehr gute Scanergebnisse liefert. Leider kannst Du damit keine eigenen Tiefenkarten erstellen.


----------



## frankyboy (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Danke gold werde mir morgen das Buch besorgen .
#6


----------



## jochen68 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Gute Idee, das Buch zu erwerben. Auch meine Empfehlung. Dann hat man wirkliche Grundkenntnisse. Im übrigen bin ich nicht der Meinung von Case weiter oben:

- Man kann Fische selbstverständlich auch sehen, wenn man steht/ankert, nicht nur, wenn man fährt!

- Man kann mit etwas Erfahrung am eigenen Gewässer durchaus feststellen, um was für Fische es sich auf dem Echolot handeln könnte. Natürlich ist das keine 100%-Sicherheit. So kann ich aber z. B. an meinem See mittlerweile recht zuverlässig vorhersagen, wenn Renken am Boden ziehen, Rotaugenschwärme da sind oder Barsche im Mittelwasser rauben. 

Vor allem aber - und das ist wirklich einer der großen Vorteile - kann ich mich von fischleeren Seebereichen fernhalten. Hotspot hin oder her, oft ist es doch bekanntlich auch so: 90% der Fische stehen nur in 10% des Sees ... und das ist oft genug von Wind und Wetter abhängig.

Der Tipp, der gerne gegeben wird, ist auch meiner: das Budget so weit wie möglich ausloten, um ein Gerät mit größerem Display zu bekommen. Ich besitze ein Lowrance Elite TI 7 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber andere Firmen bauen garantiert auch gute Geräte.


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Zusatz: Bei den Raymarine Dragonfly gibt es mittlerweile die Möglichkeit  über Navionic AutochartLive Tiefenkarten zu erstellen. Angeblich sollen  auch jungfräuliche Gewässer möglich sein. Meines Wissens ist aber  mindestens die Navionics Boating App notwendig oder ein Karten Udate ABO  auf dem Gerät.
Wie das Ganze sich in der Praxis darstellt und ob das  ähnlich funktionieren kann wie bei Garmins Quick Draw Contours oder bei  C-Map Genesis, muss sich noch zeigen.
Hat schon jemand einschlägige Erfahrungen mit dem Navionics Angebot ?


----------



## frankyboy (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Hallo gold
Habe mal gegoogelt nach  Garmins Quick Draw Contours !!!
Wenn das so funzt ist das ja perfekt ! Bin gespannt ob das schon einer getestet hat .Da kann man mal sehen wie umfangreich das Thema ist. 

Gruß frankyboy


----------



## LexParker2703 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Lowrance Elite 5 Ti mit Totalscan Geber 499€

Das ist eine gute Wahl, aber mit 499 hast du nur Gerät und Geber.
Dann muss immer noch ne ordentliche Batterie haben Geberstange Speicher Karte und ein ordentlicher Koffer ist auch sinnvoll. Ich denke 650 – 700 sind da eher real.


----------



## goldfisch12 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot und Echolot !?!*

Das kommt immer auf das Gerät an und die Sorgfalt, mit der man seine Ausrüstung kompletiert.
Beispiel: Garmin Striker 5cv  mit Geber  335,00€
Garmin Echolottasche + Montagegestell : 60€
( über Ersatzteilbestellung)
Marken Akku 8ah : 25€
Ladegerät : 20€
Echolotstange 2-Achs-Verstellung : 45€ p

Gesamtpreis : 485,00€

Die Garmin Mobillösung ist mit das komfortabelste auf dem Markt, kompakt und unkompliziert auch beim Transport im Flieger(passt klein in den Koffer).

meine Meinung: Keine komplette Mobillösung vom Hersteller oder Händler. Das leert die Taschen und ist nicht immer die optimale Lösung.


----------

